# Lost sigg water bottle "yes on 64" Label



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lost right here. Last seen floating past Tequila Beach. Cheers


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Your contribution has been accepted by the River Gods.
To avoid future contributions, remain at one with the river spirits


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

or, dont be such a stoner that you forget to tie it down


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

It would seem from the picture that someone is about to go looking for the lost water bottle... 
From all of us who have had the privilege to be in that spot.. let er buck!!!
And great Avitar by the way... I have the luck of launching on May 25th to see the New warm springs. Hopefully I won't join the swim team 102. 
best too ya!!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Hoping some one finds that little jewel.

I have a Sigg aluminum water bottle purchased a long long time ago.

The thing is dented and paint scraped off from lots of bouncing around in kayaks, canoes and rafts.

Still is leak proof works like a charm!

Hoping yours shows up for you!


----------

